# Why is it called Federal Vision?



## Rufus (Jun 10, 2011)

Have wondered this for a while, I originally thought it was a political movement and like Theonomy and the point was to establish a federal church .


----------



## py3ak (Jun 10, 2011)

Because it's based on a new view of the covenant (_foedus_).


----------



## Rufus (Jun 10, 2011)

py3ak said:


> Because it's based on a new view of the covenant (_foedus_).



Thank you!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 10, 2011)

In January 2002 Auburn Avenue Presbyterian Church (PCA) in Monroe, Louisiana, hosted its annual pastors' conference with speakers Douglas Wilson, John Barach, Steve Wilkins, and Steve Schlissel addressing the topic "The Federal Vision: An Examination of Reformed Covenantalism." 

The name has followed the movement ever since.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 10, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> In January 2002 Auburn Avenue Presbyterian Church (PCA) in Monroe, Louisiana, hosted its annual pastors' conference with speakers Douglas Wilson, John Barach, Steve Wilkins, and Steve Schlissel addressing the topic "The Federal Vision: An Examination of Reformed Covenantalism."
> 
> The name has followed the movement ever since.


 
How widespread is FV? Especially within the PCA.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 10, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > In January 2002 Auburn Avenue Presbyterian Church (PCA) in Monroe, Louisiana, hosted its annual pastors' conference with speakers Douglas Wilson, John Barach, Steve Wilkins, and Steve Schlissel addressing the topic "The Federal Vision: An Examination of Reformed Covenantalism."
> ...


 
Not very. They seem more prominent because they're more vocal online but, in the PCA, they have a minor presence. A debate on the floor of Assembly spoke to their influence. The issue of paedocommunion arose (granted not all PC proponents are FV) and the number of votes against a motion to call for a Presbytery to explain its actions in ordaining a PC advocate (while apparently allowing him to teach it as well) was very small compared to the vast preponderance of votes in favor of the motion.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 10, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Not very. They seem more prominent because they're more vocal online but, in the PCA, they have a minor presence. A debate on the floor of Assembly spoke to their minor influence. The issue of paedocommunion arose (granted not all PC proponents are FV) and the number of votes against a motion to call for a Presbytery to explain its actions in ordaining a PC advocate (while apparently allowing him to teach it as well) was very small compared to the vast preponderance of votes in favor of the motion.



Thanks. I visited a PCA church last Sunday and plan on it again.


----------

